# Setting Up My 35 Gallon Tank!



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

So I started setting down some rocks and realized that you guys make it LOOK easy.

I'm still not satisfied.. any suggestions for what to do guys? Oh and I'm very familiar with the fact that BHC uproot plants.. not sure how to get around that :\

Here are some pictures of how it looks so far.. maybe I'll get a solid background for it later??










Left










Right











I also managed to get some fish equipment! I was relying on my boyfriend's kindness for a while there, heehee.. 










Cup just for tank duties and the bucket for water changes! Also a nice bit of towel for drying off my hands as well.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh man.. I really suck at stacking rocks haha ):


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

It can be difficult to make your tank look both aesthetically pleasing to you and good for your fish. They definitely like to have some open space to swim around, so your tank will probably wind up looking a bit asymmetrical. I'm sure you'll get better at rock stacking soon


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Make a place that provides for a lot of cover. You could do this by putting most of the rocks on one side as well as some plants on that side too. Make a place that will function for a free swimming area. If you can, get some more plants. try to get some taller ones, such as western or brazillian milfoil. Also, a backdrop does wonders on giving a tank some added depth.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

What kind of plants are strong/hardy? Don't need too much light? Because I don't think my light is that great and I can't afford a new one right now because of my fish/rock buying spree!


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

There's going to be 6 Buffalo Head Cichlids, 6 Rummy Nose Tetras, and 2 otos.. though I plan on getting another school of tetra to fill the top along with the Rummies 

Thanks for the plant suggestions and the website!! Very helpful and will be put to good use!


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Mermaid said:


> There's going to be 6 Buffalo Head Cichlids, 6 Rummy Nose Tetras, and 2 otos.. though I plan on getting another school of tetra to fill the top along with the Rummies
> 
> Thanks for the plant suggestions and the website!! Very helpful and will be put to good use!


Looking good, but your might want 2-3 more oto's as they are social and like to be in small schools.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

A few suggestions for you Mermaid.
Pull that java fern up so that the rhizome is above the substrate before you end up with a dead java fern. 
To make rocks or anything else look better make the piles asymmetric. The too symmetric piles that you started with were the problem. If you took that first pile and just got rid of the hole on one side by collapsing the pile to get rid of the hole it would look better. It will look even better if you follow Shotgun's advice and set up a one sided pile of rock with swimming room on the other side but, even then, don't divide the tank evenly with a pile on one side and open area on the other, keep it a little uneven to get that artistic look that we all seem to like but few of us seem to be able to achieve.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I think your set up looks really nice, but much more importantly, it should look good to you. Of course the comfort of the inhabitants should be taken into account, but face it, building something pleasing to YOUR eye is a big part of why we spend the bucks to create something that we can look at for hours, and just say AAAHHHHH, that is just so relaxing. Im sure you will keep on moving rocks and plants etc. around til youre happy. *


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes! Thanks for all the feed back guys! I really appreciate it! Umm, I just messed around with it a few minutes ago because Dach gave me some new plants ( I've also ordered some from aquabid! ) and I think I like where it's going..

Here's some pics of the new set up:





































This last view is the view from my bedside! I made a small cave here on purpose so I could watch them! :dont_tap_the_glass:

Also the biggest Buffalo Head was being a bully so I had to take away their caves so he would stop beating up the little guys.. ( 10 gallon tank doesn't leave much space for the poor guys to get away.. ) 










Do you think I should leave them without caves? I thought it might help and it seems to be helping..

And yes there are tetras roaming about in the 35 lol


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

you should get more plants and other structures to fill it up more


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

As I mentioned, I ordered some more plants through aquabid! Also I just got a nice piece of drift wood I'm boiling tonight and soaking for a week or so in preparation for it's move to the tank. 

Actually I'd really like to get that fish hotel I saw in someone elses tank but I can't find it anywhere.. ):


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

that sounds pretty cool...im srry i didnt read that part...what types did you get???cuz im planning to buy some plants soon


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

My light is pretty low so I ended up ordering Windelov Fern, Aponogeton crispus, Anubias barteri var 'coffeefolia', Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica', and Aponogeton natans.

I want to buy the Narrow leaf Nana as well because of Dach's recommendation 

My mom just gave me three of her plants as well! Some more Java fern as seen in the lower right on the picture ( little babies )










And two of these loooooooong plant.. what is it?? I don't know but it grows like crazy! 



















Here is the drift wood I got! Dach was at the store and I told him to pick the most unique looking one.. I think he did a great job. 










And finally, my reward for a day's work! *Glasses*


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I put the Buffalo Heads in today and they seem really happy!

Right now I have it stocked to the max with 6 Buffalo Heads, 4 Rummy Nose Tetra, 21 Neon Tetra, and 5 Otos!

The Buffalos look nice and dark in their new home, I think they may be pleased with the set up.. 

As soon as I get my camera back I will take pictures!

With any luck, I will be picking up a good filter tomorrow for a nice price!

-End Journal Entry-

:angler_fish:


----------

